# To all Malaysian cubers!!!!



## mmmdin (Mar 24, 2016)

Guys is there going to be a competition at the German Malaysian Institue 9 April? If so, are you guys going.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

mmmdin said:


> Guys is there going to be a competition at the German Malaysian Institue 9 April? If so, are you guys going.


I'm not malaysian, sorry.


----------



## Neatcubing (Sep 7, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I'm not malaysian, sorry.


Umm this was from 5 years ago


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

Neatcubing said:


> Umm this was from 5 years ago


whoops


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 8, 2021)

I am in Shah Alam in Malaysia. Where is the german comp happening?


----------

